# Windows XP Freeze Ups



## Josh G (Oct 3, 2004)

Well I have some freeze up issues going on since I built my computer...I'm using Windows XP with Service Pack 2 installed. The computer will freeze up *sometimes* when I first boot up the computer and it's at the windows xp loading logo...but I simply reboot the computer and I get through usually the next time. The biggest problem though is the computer will always freeze when I quit playing a game...the game runs fine but when I quit the game it just locks up. Apps do run fine though...anyone know what might cause this to happen? Oh yeah I uninstalled service pack 2 and tried service pack 1...still the same


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Go here http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html and download this to its own folder (important) then read it how to post a hijack log back here for analysis of what might be causing your problem ......


----------



## Josh G (Oct 3, 2004)

you want the results of the scan from it?


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

Read the tutorial on how to scan Josh Then copy and paste the whole log here please


----------



## Josh G (Oct 3, 2004)

ok here it is

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 11:02:42 PM, on 10/23/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\PCCPFW.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\PCCClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\Pop3trap.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\My\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\PCCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pop3trap.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\Pop3trap.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: ConferenceRoom Java Client - http://irc.theamateurchat.com/java/cr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1096977930734
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Has to be one of the shortest logs Ive seen and its free from any spyware,so the problems are due to something else ......

Since as you say the biggest problems come with playing a game it might be best to post in the Games forum with details of the game etc. thats where the games experts reside ......

I will try to get it moved for you ......


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

What are the specs of your computer? Also, what is the make/model of your power supply?

When it freezes up, does it just stop doing anything, does the scroll thing on the Windows screen stop moving?


----------



## mark191178 (Nov 14, 2004)

hi there i am having the same problem but not with games. it just freezes for some unknown reason to me. happened 4 times since i built my system yesterday. xp, amd 64 3500+. sata, 1gbram (matched pair 512 pc3200)

this is the log from your download link. can you advise please?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 21:05:15, on 14/11/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\WLAN Card Utilities\Center.exe
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVComS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~4\GHOSTS~2.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Antivirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Promise Technology, Inc\Promise Array Management\MsgSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Antivirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiexec.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Markie\Desktop\New Folder\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.blueyonder.co.uk/
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Antivirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Antivirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ptipbmf] rundll32.exe ptipbmf.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDET] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SBDrvDet] C:\Program Files\Creative\SB Drive Det\SBDrvDet.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Control Center] C:\Program Files\ASUS\WLAN Card Utilities\Center.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CloneDVDElbyDelay] "C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\CloneDVD\ElbyCheck.exe" /L ElbyDelay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ElbyCheckAnyDVD] "C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\ElbyCheck.exe" /L AnyDVD
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AnyDVD] C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: ATI CATALYST System Tray.lnk = C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: VIA RAID TOOL.lnk = C:\Program Files\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

thanx

markie.....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

*mark191178* You have to start your own thread it causes lots of confusion trying to answer different problems in same thread ......


----------



## TuPaCinNeeD (Nov 18, 2004)

anybody noe anything about cs....i play for a while(bout 15 min) and then it just ****s up(dont noe da computer term).....can anybody help me?!?! IM PLAYING CS AND IT JUST FREEZES UP!!! my friends say dat its because i hav windows xp professional and its not good for games...my other friends say its because i hav a bad video card...is there a way to make it stop without changing windows xp and video card?


----------



## beanmaster1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Maybe it's the RAM. I had something like your problem (check thread word 2003 hangs under business apps). Actually I had your problem. From a cold boot the system would hang at word, but once I restarted I had no problems. Started with winxp and sp2, then sp1 and finally oem but still hanging occured until finally figured out that I had to replaced faulty RAM at slot 0. Now everything ok (only pc slightly slower due to lack of RAM). And xp is fine for games and apps.


----------



## TuPaCinNeeD (Nov 18, 2004)

no offense but i dont noe what ur talking about.....RAM this RAM dat......i dont even noe wat a "RAM" is...lol. can anybody explain to me _how_ to fix it not _why_ its happening?


----------



## beanmaster1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Non-taken. Random Access Memory. It's a straight stick of chips somewhere near the processor. Visit Intel's website and they'll show you where it is. All you have to do to diagnose the problem is replace the stick on the 0 slot (assuming here you only have one stick) with a friends one or a spare one you can dig up. If the problem stops, then the RAM you're having is the problem. Just replace that piece. If it doesn't then post again and I'll see what I can do. 

PS: If you can get a friend to help. It'll be easier.


----------



## TuPaCinNeeD (Nov 18, 2004)

uhhh sorry i might mess something up if _i_ touch anything inside it....is there a way i can fix it without touching anything inside da comp?


----------



## beanmaster1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Try sending it back to the shop where you got it from. They should be able to help you out. If not, just try any other shop that sells computers. Best of Luck Man! :up:


----------



## TuPaCinNeeD (Nov 18, 2004)

i didnt buy it....my dwaddy hwired swumbwody to bwild wit.


----------

